# Cull Down



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I shot a troublesome 3 pointer with no brow tines Sunday morning. 2.5 years old was a spike last year that eluded us and this year he was running a doe.

Going to be some tender steaks.

16 yards, head up and he dropped quite a bit so missed the heart but the Shuttle T went through both lungs. He went 60 yards.

TH


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Congrats


----------

